# Preparing for a prem



## Monkei

I'm currently 32+6 and in hospital due to significant reduced movements, static growth and his heart rate keeps dipping. I've had steroids and will be having a scan tomorrow. He's around 3lbs 5oz at the moment I was wondering what I need to prepare myself for of they decide to deliver: I'm hoping that they'll decide to keep him in just with extra monitoring. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello monkei 

Just wondering how everything is and what happened? 

I've been diagnosed with vasa previa and baby will be delivered by section anytime from 32 weeks, I'm pretty terrified.

Hope all turned out OK for you x


----------

